# Nos he apuntado



## Cecilio

Estaba hoy hablando con una amiga cuando le he dicho una frase parecida a esta: "Nos he apuntado a la cena", en el sentido de que he sido yo el que ha hecho la acción de apuntarla a ella y a mí. La frase suena rara pero supongo que es posible en español. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Maruja14

Pues a mí también me suena rara, pero no veo otra forma de decirlo.


----------



## mirk

Creo que está bien... ¡rara, pero bien!

Una vez leí en una revista de chistes para adultos, que un grupo de chicas voluptuosas dibujadas invitaba a concursar en no recuerdo qué.  El premio era un dibujo de estas chicas, original del autor.  Ellas decían algo así:

"Apúrate a concursar, porque te nos vamos"

Siempre me pareció una expresión rara, pero luego de mucho pensarlo, ¿de qué otra forma se podría decir? yo no sé.


----------



## jmx

Si me permiten un comentario un tanto divagante, yo creo que en cualquier lengua hay combinaciones de palabras que por una razón u otra son poco corrientes y por eso pueden sonarnos raras, y tanto más raras suenan cuanto más las analizamos. Sin embargo, el mero hecho de que los automatismos de nuestro cerebro de hablantes nativos hayan generado esas frases, ya es una indicación de que efectivamente estamos usando estructuras propias de la lengua.

En otras palabras, de la misma manera que a nadie se le ocurre decir que las palabras de uso diario son "más correctas" que las de uso ocasional, tampoco las estructuras gramaticales poco usuales tienen por qué tener nada de malo.


----------



## heidita

Yo siempre digo esto, pero está mal al parecer.

 En clase de la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas solían corregirme y darme la explicación de que el _nos_ incluye la primera y todas las demás personas y con este pronombre no se puede conjugar el verbo en singular. Veamos lo que dice algún experto. Personalmente nunca me ha convencido la "regla". 

Si soy yo la que hace la reserva, ¿por qué debe decir: Nos hemos hecho la reserva? Carece de lógica.


----------



## mirx

heidita said:


> Yo siempre digo esto, pero está mal al parecer.
> 
> En clase de la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas solían corregirme y darme la explicación de que el _nos_ incluye la primera y todas las demás personas y con este pronombre no se puede conjugar el verbo en singular. Veamos lo que dice algún experto. Personalmente nunca me ha convencido la "regla".
> 
> Si soy yo la que hace la reserva, ¿por qué debe decir: Nos hemos hecho la reserva? Carece de lógica.


 

Exactamente.

Y a mí no me parece tan rara la frase. De hecho creo que es bastante común en la gente de pueblo en México.

¡Ándele comadre, mire que rico cafecito nos hice!


----------



## mjmuak

heidita said:


> Yo siempre digo esto, pero está mal al parecer.
> 
> En clase de la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas solían corregirme y darme la explicación de que el _nos_ incluye la primera y todas las demás personas y con este pronombre no se puede conjugar el verbo en singular. Veamos lo que dice algún experto. Personalmente nunca me ha convencido la "regla".
> 
> Si soy yo la que hace la reserva, ¿por qué debe decir: Nos hemos hecho la reserva? Carece de lógica.


 
Creo que te estás confundiendo con otra cosa, porque a esta frase no le veo nada de incorrecto. "Yo apunto la cena (COD) a nosotros (COI)" qu es igual que decir "nos apunto la cena". No sé por qué puede ser incorrecta, la verdad.

Saludos


----------



## Cecilio

mjmuak said:


> Creo que te estás confundiendo con otra cosa, porque a esta frase no le veo nada de incorrecto. "Yo apunto la cena (COD) a nosotros (COI)" qu es igual que decir "nos apunto la cena". No sé por qué puede ser incorrecta, la verdad.
> 
> Saludos



Ten en cuenta que la frase original no es "Nos apunto la cena" sino "Nos apunto a la cena".


----------



## Cecilio

mirx said:


> Exactamente.
> 
> Y a mí no me parece tan rara la frase. De hecho creo que es bastante común en la gente de pueblo en México.
> 
> ¡Ándele comadre, mire que rico cafecito nos hice!



Esa frase sonaría rara en España, no sería nada común decirla. De todas maneras es muy interesante saber cómo se perciben este tipo de frases en las diferentes zonas donde se habla español.


----------



## mjmuak

Cecilio said:


> Ten en cuenta que la frase original no es "Nos apunto la cena" sino "Nos apunto a la cena".


 
Upsi, que no he visto el "a"...
De todas formas tampoco lo veo incorrecto: "yo apunto a la cena (CC Lugar??) a nosotror (COD)"="nos apunto a la cena", igual que decir "la apunto a la cena" (a mi amiga) o "los apunto a la cena" ( a mis amigos).

Saludos


----------



## mjmuak

Cecilio said:


> Esa frase sonaría rara en España, no sería nada común decirla. De todas maneras es muy interesante saber cómo se perciben este tipo de frases en las diferentes zonas donde se habla español.


 

Pues es que yo no la veo rara en absoluto, si en tu trabajo están organizando un viaje o lo que sea y se puede ir acompanado, y tú quieres ir con tu pareja, y cojes y apuntas tu nombre y el suyo, ?cómo lo dices?

yo me he apuntado ( a mí)
yo te he apuntado (a ti)
yo lo/la he apuntado (a mi primo/a)
yo nos he apuntado (a ti y a mí)
yo os he apuntado (a vosotros)
yo las/los he apuntado (a mis primos/primas)


----------



## Cecilio

En mi último comentario me refería en concreto a la frase aportada por mirx: "¡Ándele comadre, mire qué rico cafecito nos hice!". Reconozcamos que esa frase suena más que rara en España. No he oído nunca algo como "Nos he hecho un café".


----------



## mjmuak

Cecilio said:


> En mi último comentario me refería en concreto a la frase aportada por mirx: "¡Ándele comadre, mire qué rico cafecito nos hice!". Reconozcamos que esa frase suena más que rara en España. No he oído nunca algo como "Nos he hecho un café".


 
Ah, perdón (otra vez!), pensé que te referías a la otra. A mí no me suena tan rara, vamos, no me extrañaría si la oyese, pero sí que diría "os he hecho café" aunque el café también fuese para mí.

Saludos


----------



## azulines

Cecilio said:


> Estaba hoy hablando con una amiga cuando le he dicho una frase parecida a esta: "Nos he apuntado a la cena", en el sentido de que he sido yo el que ha hecho la acción de apuntarla a ella y a mí. La frase suena rara pero supongo que es posible en español. ¿Qué os parece?



me parece una locura hablar asi 
no suena nada bien y eso es suficiente para no utilizar esta forma

he apuntado a la cena para nosotros/los dos 

yo puedo decir 
te llevo una cerveza 
seria una locura decir
nos llevo una cerveza  (?????????)

te preparo el desayuno
nos preparo el desayuno (?????????)


----------



## azulines

mjmuak said:


> Pues es que yo no la veo rara en absoluto, si en tu trabajo están organizando un viaje o lo que sea y se puede ir acompanado, y tú quieres ir con tu pareja, y cojes y apuntas tu nombre y el suyo, ?cómo lo dices?
> 
> yo me he apuntado ( a mí)
> yo te he apuntado (a ti)
> yo lo/la he apuntado (a mi primo/a)
> yo nos he apuntado (a ti y a mí)
> yo os he apuntado (a vosotros)
> yo las/los he apuntado (a mis primos/primas)



no creo que es correcto:
 yo nos he apuntado (a ti y a mí)

porque nos implica siempre un subjeto plural 

el subjeto singular *yo  *nunca puede utilizar nos 
no es asi?


----------



## mjmuak

azulines said:


> me parece una locura hablar asi
> no suena nada bien y eso es suficiente para no utilizar esta forma
> 
> he apuntado a la cena para nosotros/los dos
> 
> yo puedo decir
> te llevo una cerveza
> seria una locura decir
> nos llevo una cerveza (?????????)
> 
> te preparo el desayuno
> nos preparo el desayuno (?????????)


 
Discúlpame, no sé si el espanol es tu lengua materna o no, pero para el caso, da lo mismo: que te parezca una locura hablar así y que no te suene nada bien, me parece estupendo, para gustos, colores, pero eso no es suficiente para no utilizar esta forma. Esa frase y la segunda que has puesto (la primera, ciertamente, no tiene mucho sentido) son gramaticalmente correctísimas, con un sujeto, un complemento directo y uno indirecto. Que haya quien las use y quien no (quizá dependa de donde vivas, no lo sé), seguro, que a unos les suene mal y a otros no, pues es posible, pero eso no significa que sean incorrectas, porque si mi lengua materna es el espanol, y a mí me suenan bien, ?me puedes explicar por que no puedo utilizar estas formas???


----------



## mjmuak

azulines said:


> no creo que es correcto:
> yo nos he apuntado (a ti y a mí)
> 
> porque nos implica siempre un subjeto plural
> 
> el subjeto singular *yo *nunca puede utilizar nos
> no es asi?


 
Es que "nos" no tiene nada que ver con el sujeto, es el complemento directo.

Juan nos ha traído en coche.

"nos" es el COD y "Juan" el sujeto. Si suprimimos "Juan", sigue estando bien:

 "Nos ha traído en coche"

El sujeto sigue siendo "él" y el COD "nos(otros)". 

Es que de verdad que no veo que tienen de raro estas frases. A lo mejor os suenan raras, no sé, pero ??incorrectas??

Saludos


----------



## azulines

mjmuak said:


> Es que "nos" no tiene nada que ver con el sujeto, es el complemento directo.
> *
> Juan nos ha traído en coche.*
> 
> "nos" es el COD y "Juan" el sujeto. Si suprimimos "Juan", sigue estando bien:
> 
> "Nos ha traído en coche"
> 
> El sujeto sigue siendo "él" y el COD "nos(otros)".
> 
> Es que de verdad que no veo que tienen de raro estas frases. A lo mejor os suenan raras, no sé, pero ??incorrectas??
> 
> Saludos



juan nos ha traido el coche 

quiere decir juan ha traido el coche a *nosotros

el nos se refiere a nosotros

*no creo que tu puedes decir por ejemplo

*yo nos he *traido el coche


no soy espanol pero me suena muy muy raro


----------



## Cecilio

Voy a poner una frase aún más 'al límite':

"Nosotros me hemos apuntado a la cena".​
¿Qué os parece? (Independientemente de la cacofonía de ese "me hemos"...).


----------



## mjmuak

azulines said:


> juan nos ha traido el coche
> 
> quiere decir juan ha traido el coche a *nosotros*
> 
> *el nos se refiere a nosotros*
> 
> no creo que tu puedes decir por ejemplo
> 
> *yo nos he *traido el coche
> 
> 
> no soy espanol pero me suena muy muy raro


 

No, porque tú no puedes decir "me he traído en coche", no tiene sentido, pero sí que puedes decir "me he apuntado" y si además de apuntarte tú  apuntas a alguien más, puedes decir "nos he puntado". 

No entiendo por qué se iban a poder decir todas menos la del "nos":

yo me he apuntado ( a mí)
yo te he apuntado (a ti)
yo lo/la he apuntado (a mi primo/a)
yo nos he apuntado (a ti y a mí)
yo os he apuntado (a vosotros)
yo las/los he apuntado (a mis primos/primas)


----------



## Cecilio

mjmuak said:


> No, porque tú no puedes decir "me he traído en coche", no tiene sentido, pero sí que puedes decir "me he apuntado" y si además de apuntarte tú  apuntas a alguien más, puedes decir "nos he puntado".



Creo que la frase original de azulines decía "el coche", y no "en coche"...


----------



## mjmuak

Cecilio said:


> Voy a poner una frase aún más 'al límite':
> 
> "Nosotros me hemos apuntado a la cena".​
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? (Independientemente de la cacofonía de ese "me hemos"...).


 
Pero esto no tiene sentido ninguno. "yo me punto" o "nosotros nos apuntamos", en este caso el "me" y el "nos" son parte del verbo (apuntarse), en la frase que tú dabas el verbo es "apuntar", que pierde la reflexividad al incluir a otra persona:

yo me apunto, tu te apuntas..= reflexivo ( el pronobre es el COD también)

pero

yo te apunto, yo los apunto, yo nos apunto...=COD ( y no es reflexivo)


----------



## azulines

lo siento no es asi;
nos contesta a la pregunta: a quien? a *nosotros
*quien?    nosotros?
entonces si el subjeto es singular:  *yo
no puede en lamisma frase volverse en plural: nosotros

*podrias decir (aunque suena feo)
nosotros nos hemos apuntado a una cena

pero jamas puedes decir 

yo nos hemos apuntado a una cena (????)

puedes decir 

nos hemos cocinado spaghetti

no puedes decir

yo nos he cocinado spaghetti

tenes que decir 

yo he cocinado spaghetti para los dos/nosotros


----------



## mjmuak

Cecilio said:


> Creo que la frase original de azulines decía "el coche", y no "en coche"...


 Cierto, no me había dado cuenta (otra vez...) pero es que el ejemplo era mío y yo puse "en coche", porque no hay COI en mi frase (Juan nos trae en coche), sólo directo, azulines lo cambió, no sé si apropósito o no, pero yo no me di cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## Cecilio

Ya sé que la frase "Me hemos apuntado" suena horrorosa y absurda, pero teóricamente puede darse el caso de que un sujeto plural, que incluye al "yo", haga una acción conjunta que sólo afecte a ese "yo". Esto es rizar el rizo, evidentemente. Un ejercicio de mera elucubración. Volvamos a las frases del tipo "Nos he apuntado", que sí que pueden darse en el lenguaje hablado. De hecho yo la usé ayer, y me quedé extrañado al usarla.


----------



## Cecilio

azulines said:


> yo nos hemos apuntado a una cena ????



No confundamos las cosas. Esa frase es totalmente absurda porque el sujeto y el verbo no concuerdan. En la frase "Nos he apuntado" el sujeto ("yo") concuerda con el verbo ("he apuntado"), independientemente de que la frase nos guste o no.


----------



## mjmuak

azulines said:


> lo siento no es asi;
> nos contesta a la pregunta: a quien? a *nosotros*
> quien? nosotros?
> entonces si el subjeto es singular: *yo*
> *no puede en lamisma frase volverse en plural: nosotros*
> 
> podrias decir (aunque suena feo)
> nosotros nos hemos apuntado a una cena
> 
> pero jamas puedes decir
> 
> yo nos hemos apuntado a una cena ????


 

No se por qué te suena fea, esa frase es perfecta. Y yo insisto. Una cosa es "apuntar a alguien( COD) y otra "apuntarse" (reflexivo).

Yo me apunto, tú te apuntas, vos os apuntás, él se apunta, nosotros nos apuntamos, vosotros os apuntáis, ellos se apuntan.

El pronombre  (que funciona como COD puesto que la acción recae directamente sonbre él) tiene que concordar con el sujeto porque forma parte del verbo, es un reflexivo, igual que:

yo me lavo, tú te lavas...

Pero:

Yo me apunto, yo te apunto, yo la/lo apunto, yo nos apunto, yo os apunto, yo los/las apunto.

NO es un reflexivo, es un verbo transitivo, yo realizo la acción de apuntar a alguien (COD), y por tanto verbo y pronombre no concuerdan, como en:

yo me lavo, yo te lavo, yo lo/la lavo, yo nos lavo, yo os lavo, yo los/las lavo.

"Yo nos apunto" no me suena rara, "Yo nos lavo" sí, pero eso no significa que sea gramaticalmente incorrecta.


----------



## jonquiliser

Cecilio said:


> Ya sé que la frase "Me hemos apuntado" suena horrorosa y absurda, pero teóricamente puede darse el caso de que un sujeto plural, que incluye al "yo", haga una acción conjunta que sólo afecte a ese "yo". Esto es rizar el rizo, evidentemente. Un ejercicio de mera elucubración.


 
¿Y qué pasa por ejemplo con el verbo "inscribir"? ¿Sería posible esa construcción con el? Así: "me hemos inscrito en un concurso" (imagino que un niño habla de él y de sus padres que fueron con él para hacerlo).


----------



## Cecilio

Los verbos "apuntar" y "lavar" pueden ser reflexivos o no-reflexivos:

"yo me lavo" - "yo te lavo"

"yo me apunto" - "yo te apunto".

El hecho de que frases como ""Yo nos apunto" o "Yo nos lavo" suenen más o m,enos raras depende de otros factores, supongo.

PD: Mucho me temo que el pronombre reflexivo en el voseo no es "os", sino "te", p.e.: "vos te lavás" o "vos te apuntás".


----------



## Cecilio

jonquiliser said:


> ¿Y qué pasa por ejemplo con el verbo "inscribir"? ¿Sería posible la misma construcción con el? Así: "me hemos inscrito en un concurso" (imagino que un niño habla de él y de sus padres que fueron con él para hacerlo).



Como decía, las frases del tipo "me hemos" son más bien una pura elucubración, yo nunca las he escuchado en la lengua viva, y eso es un factor muy importante. El hecho de que una frase de ese tipo sea 'posible' dbe entenderse desde un punto de vista puramente teórico, a no ser que alguien diga que ese tipo de frases existen en la lengua coloquial. Por curiosidad me he dado una vuelta por Google y he visto que esa combinación de palabras es sencillamente inexistente, a no ser que se trate de un flagrante error cometido por quien ha escrito la frase (por ejemplo alguien que no se sabe bien las conjugaciones del español).


----------



## mjmuak

Cecilio said:


> PD: Mucho me temo que el pronombre reflexivo en el voseo no es "os", sino "te", p.e.: "vos te lavás" o "vos te apuntás".


 
Gracias!!


----------



## Maruja14

azulines said:


> *M*e parece una locura hablar as*í.*
> *N*o suena nada bien y eso es suficiente para no utilizar esta forma*.*
> 
> *H*e apuntado a la cena para nosotros/los dos
> 
> *Y*o puedo decir:
> *T*e llevo una cerveza.
> 
> *S*er*í*a una locura decir:
> 
> *N*os llevo una cerveza (?????????)
> 
> *T*e preparo el desayuno
> *N*os preparo el desayuno (?????????)


 
"He apuntado a la cena para nosotros", no sólo suena mal, además no tiene sentido.


----------



## azulines

y como dirias vos?


----------



## Maruja14

azulines said:


> y ¿cómo dir*í*as vos?


 
Pues:

Nos he apuntado a la cena.

Volvemos a los orígenes. 

Desde luego: "he apuntado a la cena para nosotros", desde mi punto de vista es absolutamente incorrecto. Claro que siempre sería disculpable para un extranjero y creo que más o menos se entendería lo mismo, pero siempre en boca de alguien que no domine el español.


----------



## María Madrid

Es cierto que "nos he" suena un poco raro, mientras que "me he" "le/lo (leísmo permitido de OD, antes de que salten los puristas)/la he" "te he" "nos he" "os he" no nos chirrían para nada. También "nos han" "nos habéis" etc. suenan de lo más normal. El problema es "nos he".

Ignoro el motivo de que nos suene mal sólo en ese caso, pero coincidimos en que a todos nos suena un poco forzado. Por algo será, aunque sólo sea por la costumbre. Quizá por eso, por la costumbre, evitemos el "nos he" y optemos por otras estructuras para evitar un nos "He llamado para apuntarnos a la cena" "Ya me he encargado de apuntarnos". Saludos,


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:


> Estaba hoy hablando con una amiga cuando le he dicho una frase parecida a esta: "Nos he apuntado a la cena", en el sentido de que he sido yo el que ha hecho la acción de apuntarla a ella y a mí. La frase suena rara pero supongo que es posible en español. ¿Qué os parece?


La frase es perfecta: La persona o las personas cuyos nombres se ponen en una lista o reserva son el complemento directo ("nos" en este caso), y "a una cena" es un suplemento. Una frase equivalente sería "Nos he inscrito en un concurso".

Otra cosa es "apuntarse", que entre otros sentidos, significa incluirse uno mismo como partícipe da una idea, plan, etc. Esta es la construcción y el sentido que más se usa en España. Es verdad que la frase resulta algo extraña, y es quizá porque no solemos expresarnos de este modo. Supongo que una persona normal habría dicho algo como:

_He reservado una mesa para los dos/para nosotros.

_


azulines said:


> no creo que *sea* correcto:
> 
> porque nos implica siempre un subjeto plural
> 
> el subjeto singular *yo  *nunca puede utilizar nos
> no es asi?


En absoluto: 

Me he inscrito en el registro.
Te he inscrito en el registro.
Lo/la he inscrito en el registro.
Nos he inscrito en el registro.
Os he inscrito en el registro.
Los/las he inscrito en el registro.


----------



## mjmuak

lazarus1907 said:


> La frase es perfecta: La persona o las personas cuyos nombres se ponen en una lista o reserva son el complemento directo ("nos" en este caso), y "a una cena" es un suplemento. Una frase equivalente sería "Nos he inscrito en un concurso".
> 
> Otra cosa es "apuntarse", que entre otros sentidos, significa incluirse uno mismo como partícipe da una idea, plan, etc. Esta es la construcción y el sentido que más se usa en España.


 
!Por fin!!! !Yo sola aquí peleándome por ese complemento directo y nadie me socorría!!

A mí es que no me suena raro decir "oye, que ya nos he apuntado para las excursiones", quizá dependa de donde vivas, no sé.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

A mí me suena como una patada en salva sea la parte.

¿Alguien puede decirme si efectivamente la ha oído alguna vez? Yo no.

Gramaticalmente la frase no creo que tenga ningún problema (como no lo tiene decir "yo lluevo". Me puedo poner mentalmente en el lugar de la nube y tal, pero el caso es que la gente normalmente no hace esas cosas.

El problema es que "yo nos..." no se oye nunca.

Si yo reservo para mí yo reservo o incluso "me reservo" (muy raro).
Si reservo para otro/s "yo te reservo", "yo os reservo", "yo les reservo" .
Si reservo para NOSOTROS, yo reservo para todos, yo he reservado (sin pronombre), he reservado para el grupo o he reservado para el equipo de fútbol de Chinchón (si perteneciese, lamentablemente no me caba tal honor).

Os confieso que soy incapaz de decirNOS como resolverNOS este misterio y conceptualizarNOS esta sinrazón que a mi razón acontece, pero no se dice y no se dice.


----------



## heidita

Más o menos como Fernando me decían a mí. 

La frase:

Nos he hecho el desayuno.

Suena rara. A mí no me suena nada rara. A los españoles sí. Es más, me parece que carece de lógica, que se pueda decir con todos los pronombres menos con _nos_, pero..En fin.


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernando said:


> A mí me suena como una patada en salva sea la parte.


¿Y cómo te suena "Nos he inscrito en el registro", que es semántica y sintácticamante similar?


----------



## mjmuak

heidita said:


> Es más, me parece que carece de lógica, que se pueda decir con todos los pronombres menos con _nos_, pero..En fin.


 
Pues eso es, no tiene lógica, por supuesto que se puede usar con el pronombre "nos", que quizá sea poco habitual pero no por ello incorrecto.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Y cómo te suena "Nos he inscrito en el registro", que es semántica y sintácticamante similar?



Pues reconozco que un poco mejor, pero todas las construcciones de este tipo son "raras". Reconozco que la rareza puede ser simplemente por confusión con "nos" como partícula de la construcción reflexiva habitual "nosotros nos xxx" o "yo me xxxx".

Este caso, en todo caso, *es distinto*. Todos hemos sido inscritos, sin embargo no todos hemos sido reservados, sino que TENEMOS una reserva.

Entiéndaseme, no pretendo proscribir el uso, ya que me siento incapaz de justificarlo, sólo digo que "no se usa". En todos los ejemplos (que ya he comentado que son pocos) en que se intenta decir "yo he realizado una acción en beneficio de todos nosotros" se usa otra expresión, nunca "yo nos he realizado una acción". He intentado comprobarlo con Google pero no me ha sido fácil imaginar una cadena de palabras que dsicriminase entre un uso y el otro.


----------



## mjmuak

Fernando said:


> Pues reconozco que un poco mejor, pero todas las construcciones de este tipo son "raras". Reconozco que la rareza puede ser simplemente por confusión con "nos" como partícula de la construcción reflexiva habitual "nosotros nos xxx" o "yo me xxxx".
> 
> Este caso, en todo caso, *es distinto*. Todos hemos sido inscritos, sin embargo no todos hemos sido reservados, sino que TENEMOS una reserva.
> 
> Entiéndaseme, no pretendo proscribir el uso, ya que me siento incapaz de justificarlo, sólo digo que "no se usa". En todos los ejemplos (que ya he comentado que son pocos) en que se intenta decir "yo he realizado una acción en beneficio de todos nosotros" se usa otra expresión, nunca "yo nos he realizado una acción". He intentado comprobarlo con Google pero no me ha sido fácil imaginar una cadena de palabras que dsicriminase entre un uso y el otro.


 
No hablamos de "reservar" sino de "apuntar". Y no todos hemos sido "apuntados" pero podemos serlo. Así que no es un caso distinto al de "inscribir", es el mismo.

"Tengo algo de dinero ahorrado, así que nos voy a regalar un viajecito al Caribe". 

Este sí que no es el mismo caso, porque tiene COD y COI, pero sigue siendo igualmente posible. Quizá se use más "te voy a regalar un viaje" aunque el viaje sea para mí también, pero la primera opción es perfectemante posible. Igual que la que aparecía antes con el café:

"Nos voy a preparar café".

Lo que yo diría es "os voy a preparar café", aunque el café también fuese para mí.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

mjmuak, tienes razón. la frase original del hilo era "Nos he apuntado". Me siguen pareciendo más raras las frases "Nos he realizado algo" que las de "Nos he inscrito/apuntado en".

Confieso mi ignorancia para seguir en este hilo, porque no puedo dar más argumento que "no se dice en la práctica". Simplemente me adhiero a los comentarios de otros foreros más listos (y seguramente más guapos) que yo, como Cecilio y María Madrid, entre otros.



mjmuak said:


> "Nos voy a preparar café".
> 
> Lo que yo diría es "os voy a preparar café", aunque el café también fuese para mí.



Es justo lo que estoy diciendo. Que todo el mundo utiliza otro giro distinto a "yo nos" para expresar "yo hago algo para todos nosotros".


----------



## lamartus

Hola a todos:

Solo quería compartir otros ejemplo con vosotros. Si yo digo (el contexto sería en una reunión de trabajo por ejemplo):

- Con esas afirmaciones que hice _nos he puesto_ en el punto de mira (_Yo nos he puesto_ en el punto de mira)

- _Nos he puesto_ por las nubes ante el cliente / Cuando hablo de la empresa _nos pongo_ por las nubes.

- Con lo que estás diciendo _nos estás _dando razones para prescindir de ti. 

A los que os suena raro el "nos he" ¿os suenan raras esas frases?

Saludos a todo el mundo


----------



## Fernando

La tercera para nada, pero es un "Tú nos", no "yo nos".

Las dos primeras sí, en particular la primera.


----------



## lamartus

Fernando said:


> Las dos primeras sí, en particular la primera.



¿Como dirías que por tus afirmaciones nos has puesto a nosotros (a nosotros como grupo, incluido tú) en el punto de mira?

Perdona que insista tanto pero es que me suena tan natural que no sé qué es lo que puede resultar extraño en esa construcción.

Lamartus, hoy más preguntona que nunca.


----------



## Fernando

Esa frase tiene cero apariciones en Google. Yo esperaría oír "He puesto al grupo/a la empresa/ a los amigos en el punto de mira". Si uno lo dice en primer persona es una frase de disculpa y lo menos que le interesa oír a los demás es si uno se ha puesto a sí mismo en el punto de mira o no.


----------



## brujimei

No sé si estará bien construída, pero he de decir que es muy usada por la gente en general.


----------



## lamartus

Fernando said:


> "He puesto al grupo/a la empresa/ a los amigos en el punto de mira"



Si hablo contigo, en primera persona, yo nunca diría "he puesto a ti y a mí en el punto de mira" ni "he puesto a ambos..." (quizá si usaría la frase que propones en el caso de la empresa con mis compañeros delante, pero no en el caso de los amigos) sino "nos he puesto en el punto de mira (a los dos, a ambos)". Si estoy hablando en primera persona con mis amigos diría "con lo que hice nos puse en un aprieto a todos". 

Tampoco diría "he inscrito a ti y a mi en el registro", sino "nos he inscrito". No sé si aparece en google o no, pero a mí me resulta natural. No sé si será una incorrección gramatical pero yo lo uso y lo escucho habitualmente y no podría encontrar, a bote pronto, una expresión lo sustituya si trato de incluirme en el conjunto.

Perdonad que sea tan insistente pero no acabo de verlo claro.

Saludos a todos


----------



## mjmuak

Yo es que lo vengo diciendo desde el principio, los ejemplos que pones me suenan totalmente naturales y son gramaticalmente correctísimos, no sé por qué a alguien le pueden chirriar los oídos con ellos. Ese "nos" puede que resulte raro en otros casos, como en el ejemplo del café (nos he preparado café), pero sigue siendo gramaticalmente correcto, y, además, ya decía mirx que en México son muy comunes. De hecho, me he parado ha pensarlo y si preparas el café sólo para tus invitados, lo lógico es poner "os/les", pero si el café también es para mí, pues es aún más lógico decir que "nos lo he preparado", aunque sea más cortés y más frecuente oir "os/les".

Sigo sin verle nada raro a "nos he apuntado a la cena": 

?"me he apuntado a la cena y a ti también"?
?"te he apuntado conmigo a la cena"? 

Pues seguro que se le pueden dar ochenta vueltas a la frase y decirlo de muchas maneras y con diferentes palabras, pero no veo la necesidad.

Saludos


----------



## lamartus

mjmuak said:


> Pues seguro que se le pueden dar ochenta vueltas a la frase y decirlo de muchas maneras y con diferentes palabras, pero no veo la necesidad.



Absolutamente de acuerdo con todos tus argumentos.


----------



## Cecilio

He estado haciendo un pequeño barrido por google para ver qué resultados dan combinaciones del tipo "Nos he apuntado", etc., y la verdad es que, como cabía esperar, no son nada comunes. Sin embargo, me he llevado una sorpresa con la siguiente combinación: "Nos he visto". Daba cerca de mil resultados en google.


----------

